# ISO Good Cinamon Roll Recipes



## gabagoo (May 3, 2012)

I need to learn how to make these....
at work I often open the back doors and we have an industrial bakery a few units over.  Well you can imagine what it's like to smell cinamon rolls cooking pretty much all day...mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Souvlaki (May 4, 2012)

There are so many recipes for swedish kanel bullar if you just google it. 
But I bake them at least once a week so i decided to change the dough and I am using a simple bread dough it works just well for my children. 

For one baking pan I use: 

500 gr. all purpose flour
250 ml. warm water
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 teaspoon sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon dry yeast
1 teaspoon baking powder

Make a soft dought from this. Add some flour if needed. Cover it with clean warm towel and leave it at least for an hour to rest and raise. 
Then devide it in two. 
Take one ball, put it on a floured surface, sprinkle more flour on the top and start working with the rolling pin. Open it in a rectangular shape spread some soft butter sprinkle brown sugar and cinnamon and roll it. Cut smal buns and line them in the baking pan. Let them rest for half an hour then Brush risen bullars with egg and sprinkle some sugar or almonds or sesame seed and bake for 10 minutes on 200 degrees celsius.


----------



## Souvlaki (May 4, 2012)

those are my heart shaped buns baked yesterday


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 4, 2012)

Gabagoo I think it was Andy M who posted his cheats method using left over pizza dough.I wrote it down but cant find it.

Soulaki the pic did not appear, when we visit Athens we have to visit Despina my Plaka.
Banana Wonder: What Happens After Siesta in Greece If You're Lucky: Despina Patisserie, Athens


----------



## Souvlaki (May 4, 2012)

I am  in halkidiki 600 kilometers far from athens, i have been there several times but unfortunatelly i can not recomend you restaurants there 
i can see the picture i do not know why youcan not see it ...


----------



## Addie (May 4, 2012)

I make a soft dinner roll dough. To proof, I turn the light on in the oven and place the dough in there. It is a perfect place for raising the dough. The filliing is basic. Sugar, cinnamon and nuts or raisins. I use crushed nuts. No one in my family likes raisins.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 4, 2012)

Look at this recipe - http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f40/exceptional-pastry-dough-63702.html

I made cinnamon rolls from it by rolling out the dough, as with the posted recipe, then brushing on copious amounts of melted butter, sprinkling generously with cinnamon and brown sugar, and chopped walnuts, then rolling, and cutting out pinwheels.  Set the pinwheels onto a baking pan, fairly close together and let rise for 20 to 30 minutes in a warm, draft-free place.  Brush with a glaze made from milk, powdered sugar, vanilla, and cinnamon.

These cinnamon rolls are absolutely delectable.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CWS4322 (May 4, 2012)

I paid for my ski passes when I was in high school by selling fresh cinnamon rolls the way my grandma taught me at the ski resort. I have the recipe written down, but it is packed at the moment. I generally add cinnamon to the dough. I definitely would go with the melted butter. I also put melted butter and brown sugar in the bottom of the pan. So I guess mine would be gooey carmel rolls...


----------



## Addie (May 4, 2012)

Chief, so what are the mashed potatoes for? I have had  potato bread as a child and loved it. I can hardly wait to make these. I find if I roll out the dough into 12", then cut the roll in half, then each half in half again, and continue until I have an even dozen. thanks for the recipe. I never thought of adding potato water as a flavor agent. I also lightly dock the dough so that the melted butter sinks into the dough. The docking looks more like dimples. I don't want to hinder the rising of the dough.


----------



## Katie H (May 4, 2012)

I've made many different recipes for cinnamon rolls in my time, but I stumbled upon a recipe a few years ago that stopped me in my tracks.  They are so good, I saw no reason to search for any other recipe.  One of the beauties of them is that they can be frozen before they are baked, which means I can package them in small portions so Glenn and I can have fresh cinnamon rolls at nearly a moment's notice.

They're called Harvest Cinnamon Rolls and you'll see why in the introduction of the recipe.

I've given the recipe to several people who also love, love, love them.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## gabagoo (May 4, 2012)

Thank you all for tour recipes.....now I need my wife to help me do this..lol


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 5, 2012)

Pioneer Woman has a cinnamon roll recipe that looks like killer to me, in her cookbook just before the one her publisher released last month. I didn't have the chance to cook her recipe but it looked to me like it'd do the job:

"Pioneer Woman Cooks: recipes form an accidental country girl" by Rhee Drummond

My advice is check it out at your local public library. That's what I did. I'm planning on buying it at some point in the near future.


----------



## Katie H (May 5, 2012)

gabagoo said:


> Thank you all for tour recipes.....now I need my wife to help me do this..lol



Gabagoo, you won't need anyone to help you with the Harvest Cinnamon Rolls.  The recipe, with photos, is wonderfully explanatory and you'll discover you can make awesome cinnamon rolls.


----------

